# Streaming ?!



## Knödelkopf (27. Dezember 2003)

Hallo an alle, 

ich wollte schon lang mal ausprobieren wie das mit dem Streaming geht.  Kann mir das mal einer erklären ? Es wäre zumindest total nett... 

MFG chriZ


----------



## Sinac (27. Dezember 2003)

Sry, wenn ich dich missverstehe, aber Streaming wozu? MP3 oder was?


----------



## Neurodeamon (28. Dezember 2003)

Ja, genau. Es gibt nämlich übelst viele Streaming-Formate  


.ra, .wmv, .nsv
um nur einige wenige Beispiele zu nennen  

Hast Du da etwas bestimmtes im Sinn?


----------



## Knödelkopf (28. Dezember 2003)

oh tut mir leid *schäm* ich meinte eigendlich für mp³´s .. tut mir schrecklich leid 

MFG chris


----------



## Neurodeamon (28. Dezember 2003)

Da solltest Du mal unter google "shoutcast" eingeben. Das ist der kostenlose MP3-Stream-Server von Nullsoft (den Winamp Leuten).
Ich vermute mal das meinst Du, oder?


----------



## Knödelkopf (28. Dezember 2003)

nein nein ich meinte wie ich einen radio sender machen kann...das mit dem shoutcast kenn ich schon ....  ich will kein radio sender anhören, ich will selber musik mit nem stream zur verfügung stellen.. 

mfg chriZ


----------



## phi_2k (29. Dezember 2003)

Da musst aber aufpassen. Da kannst du dich ganz schnell auf rechtliches Glatteis zubewegen, denn das anbieten von Musik via Streaming ist nicht ohne weiters erlaubt :-(


----------



## Neurodeamon (29. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Knödelkopf _
> *nein nein ich meinte wie ich einen radio sender machen kann...das mit dem shoutcast kenn ich schon ....  ich will kein radio sender anhören, ich will selber musik mit nem stream zur verfügung stellen..
> mfg chriZ *



Ähm... Shoutcast IST ein "radio sender"

http://www.shoutcast.com/download/

Und ich kann mich  phi_2k  anschließen. Für jeden geschützten Song den man spielt, muss man Gebühren abdrücken. Tut man das nicht, gibt es irgendwann eine Klage. Im privaten Rahmen läßt sich das sicherlich etwas lockerer sehen, aber nicht sobald mehr als nur ein paar Freunde reinhören.


----------



## Knödelkopf (29. Dezember 2003)

ja wie gesagt, ich werds mir nur mal ansehen   un ausprobieren.  Hoffendlich bekomm ich das auch ohne weitere Probleme hin   naja also dann... vielleicht werd ich eure hilfe bald wieder benötigen ... achja und vielen vielen dank für euer antworten 

mfg chris


----------



## Knödelkopf (29. Dezember 2003)

also naja ich hab da son problem. ich hab mir jetzt mal   shoutcast-1-9-2-windows  gezogen und mir  die engliche betriebsanleitung durchgelesen. irgendwie funtzt das nicht so wie ich will.  kann mir jemand die einzelne schritte auflisten ? wär nett... danke im vorraus schon..


chriZ


----------

